# 2-10-2 fixed



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Finally got the necessary parts, made a driveshaft from a computer standoff and a ball-point pen. The tender has 'chuff-chuff', very cute. I'm requesting recommendations on painting the loco to match the tender if I can find the right shade of green. I'm thinking the top of the cab, and maybe the front part of the boiler. I could put a few red accents also, if I can find that shade of red.
Eventually, I'll put it up for sale. 2-10-2s are not cheap, I have about seventy five bucks in it so far.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

mikek said:


> I'm requesting recommendations on painting the loco to match the tender if I can find the right shade of green.


Try the Humbrol range of spray paints.I think the "BR Southern Region green" should be a close match.British Rail southern rolling stock and locomotives used that shade.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, brownwolf66, I'll check it out. 
Another thing, the loco doesn't seem to go as fast as my other trains. I checked all around for friction, and this motor is as powerful as any of my other Riv motors. Is it just all the gearboxes and wheels slowing this one down, or have I missed something? I did an amp test, and it only drew 1/2 to 3/4 of an amp either direction. From a standing start, it takes it 8 seconds to lap my 36" test track in forward, 7 seconds in reverse. It always did like reverse better. My SD40 can lap the track in 5 seconds, but it is a real runner.


----------

